# Über Google und Adressen in London



## JohnDowny (17 Oktober 2007)

_[Plauderei abgetrennt. (bh): http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=207136#post207136 ]_

Also den Button gibts nur wenn man über den link in der Email anklickt.

ansonsten auch mal hier lesen, steht zwar sicher auch schon wo aber die 50 seiten werden echt lang...
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


Die adresse beheimatet 

Elite Aupairs Ltd

95 Wilton Rd
London, SW1V 1BZ, UK
0845 867 5220
eliteaupairs.co.uk... 95 Wilton Road Suite 3 London SW1V 1BZ Telephone : 0845 867 5220 email : [email protected] [email protected] Company Number/ Companies House ...

Deren Mailadresse ist falsch denke die Postadresse abenfalls.

Hab wie oben schon gesagt auch Anzeige erstattet, jedoch noch keine Rückmeldung der Polizei, würde ich auch jedem zu raten 
- da dies mittlerweile auch online möglich ist -
der meint das ihm unrecht getan wurde bzw er Opfer einer kriminellen Handlung wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



JohnDowny schrieb:


> Die adresse beheimatet
> Elite Aupairs Ltd
> 95 Wilton Rd
> London, SW1V 1BZ, UK
> ...


Lösch mal die Eliteaupairs wieder raus oder erklär mir, was Dein posting bedeutet.
Die Adresse 95 wilton road existiert natürlich und auch  H* und E* gibt es

also ist deren Erwähnung hier im Zusammenhang mit dem Herrn C*R* grenzwertig (ich würde mir eine Nennung im Zusammenhang mit einer solchen Person verbitten), falls sie nichts damit zu tun haben.
Frau H* (L*) ist ganz offiziell GFin der Firma Eliteaupairs
http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewDirectorDetails.do?directorId=20891649
zusammen mit E* J* G*
http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewDirectorDetails.do?directorId=19699283

(siehe eliteaupairs dot co dot uk)
PS: Diese Firmen mit dieser Adresse werden offenbar von einem identifizierbaren Firmengründer X gegründet, der wiederum die Dienste eines panamaischen Anwalts nützt. Dieser ist nicht von seiner Ansicht abzubringen, dass X seriös sei und nur "zufällig" immer wieder (und in mittlerweile unüberschaubar großer Anzahl) an Kunden gerate, die mit den Limiteds Schindluder treiben.

Lies mal hier
http://www.vampir-mafia.de/panama.html


----------



## JohnDowny (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Lösch mal die Eliteaupairs wieder raus oder erklär mir, was Dein posting bedeutet.
> Die Adresse 95 wilton road existiert natürlich und auch  H* und E* gibt es
> 
> also ist deren Erwähnung hier im Zusammenhang mit dem Herrn C*R* grenzwertig



Die Adresse finde ich unter google Mail dafür...


----------



## JohnDowny (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



JohnDowny schrieb:


> Die Adresse finde ich unter google Mail dafür...



Goggle Earth meint ich kann meine Adress nicht editieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



JohnDowny schrieb:


> Die Adresse finde ich unter google Mail dafür...


für solche Fragen sind die Experten dieses Forums bessere Ansprechpartner 
Nichts für ungut.

Kuck mal hier 
http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1257/5083.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Über Google und Adressen in London*



> Über google und Adressen in London


Nettes b(ett)h(upferl)


----------

